# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Папа, расскажи про суицид

## NoNaMe

Папа, расскажи про суицид,
Про спокойно мёртвый белый разум.
И про то, как мама предала,
И про то, как я лишился глаза.
Папа расскажи про суицид.
Дети в классе надо мной смеются.
Что же им ответить дуракам?
Мёртвым наплевать, что в них плюются.
Папа расскажи про суицид.
Помнишь, как вчера в другой квартире,
На диване сидя в темноте,
Умирал поэт с мечтой о мире?
Ночь, пора уж спать давно.
Я сижу перед окном открытым.
Папа расскажи про суицид.
Что такое быть собой убитым?
©Кыин

----------


## BlackBlood

:Smile:  прикольно

----------


## Amnesia

в устах ребёнка слово "суицид" звучит гротескно.
но в общей сложности - складно.

----------

